# Heat press or screened labels?



## Charrs29 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi, I was under the impression that somewhere in the apparel business one could order simple press-on patches that would essentially have your logo, size and some custom writing for the neckline label area of shirts. Supposedly they are very cheap. 50c or less a label and could be purchased in bulk. Is this true>? Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Charrs29 said:


> Hi, I was under the impression that somewhere in the apparel business one could order simple press-on patches that would essentially have your logo, size and some custom writing for the neckline label area of shirts. Supposedly they are very cheap. 50c or less a label and could be purchased in bulk. Is this true>? Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


Yes, you can order those plastisol transfer labels from many of the plastisol transfer supplies listed in this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

You may need to contact them directly to ask them for pricing on their neck labels. The end pricing is of course going to be dependent on how many you buy and your artwork.


----------



## Charrs29 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks rodney. yea i found the company i think I'll use. so is plastisol transfer as good as actual woven tags for quality and from a consumer point of view?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Charrs29 said:


> Thanks rodney. yea i found the company i think I'll use. so is plastisol transfer as good as actual woven tags for quality and from a consumer point of view?


Depends on the consumer  I can't say that _all_ consumers would love a woven tag or love a plastisol transfer tag.

I think the biggest concern would be the FTC regulations on the tag requirements and the longevity of the tag. 

I think the tagless/printed plastisol transfer type tags have been in use for a while now, so I don't think that is too much of a concern. Just make sure it has all the required info: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html


----------



## thiswayinc. (Aug 22, 2008)

Well i just got my samples from clothing labels 4 u. I dont have a price quote but if you have a logo already. You can send it to them with a little note about what you want and what you are looking for. they will be glad to help. if they are as quick about sending out your product as they are about getting your biz then im sure that they will have what you want at a price that you can afford. If anyone else has delt with them let me know because they have a few designs that i would like to use to get a few protos and quotes on.


----------

